# No K60 on the roof......all Clog Dog!!!



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Well.....I do have to confess......I forgot the air foot pedal so I had to go back down and get that. Super nice to have complete control on the roof.....no spinning cables, no wondering if I'm flooding the customer's house, no 50lb machine, no 50k jetter.....the list could go on. Laugh if you guys want but the Clog Dog has changed drain cleaning!.....well at least for me.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Definitely looks like a great tool to have for drain and sewer cleaning. 

A side note: I hate those ladders! Looks like a contraption waiting to fold up on you or collapse.


----------



## Spacepirate (Jan 16, 2018)

I hate when i ask someone if they have a cleanout and the response is yes. Its on the roof:vs_laugh: 
I always try to locate the sewer at ground level if no cleanout as cleaning it from the ground does a better job. I have almost hung up my cable through the vent with roots before and barely got it back. Roof is last resort Unless the stoppage is on a branch line of course. 
I like that you can control that from the roof though.:smile:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Really on the ladder? It's a little giant....not a knockoff


----------



## plmber (Dec 17, 2017)

dang, clog dog looks way easier to lift to roof; it really does change the game up. Did you use the camera too or just clean drain?

What happens when you're pushing it in and you hit an elbow, offset or hard to pass spot but you need to pass to get to clog; just rotate the clog dog and push?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

plmber said:


> dang, clog dog looks way easier to lift to roof; it really does change the game up. Did you use the camera too or just clean drain?
> 
> What happens when you're pushing it in and you hit an elbow, offset or hard to pass spot but you need to pass to get to clog; just rotate the clog dog and push?


You 100% need a camera with this setup. It's up on the roof with me. I use a ridgid mini with the 1" camera head.....AJ Coleman is where I buy them at. 

This cleans the joint almost as good as the jetter. Jetter removes 100% roots and this removes 99%. Offsets are awesome with this because the cutter head elevates it over the offset and collapses to get through tight spots.....I often clean 6" clay pipe through 2" roof vents. 

Here's a video of it in action, look for my other videos on my youtube channel. I load it it in the truck without spilling my coffee lol


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I always wondered how in the hell you could drain clean from the roof. Now I understand low pitched roof on bungalow.

For us the pitch is real steep, If our pitch were like that the snow would collapse the roof. Some house are very flat and have very little insulation that the snow melts... New houses have 2 floors.


----------

